# Cyrpts and Anubias in the shrimp tank



## MARKCOUSINS (23 Feb 2013)

Whilst looking at our new sponsers Sharnbrook Shrimp nice website i noticed that they advise you not to keep shrimp in tanks with Anubias or crypt's.Should i remove them from my shrimp tank?Cheers mark


----------



## 1stgolf (23 Feb 2013)

I have crypts in my tank with cherry shrimp and never had a problem.


----------



## Ady34 (24 Feb 2013)

I have both in my nano....no problem. I have heard this before and it is supposed to be something to do with a substance they release into the water after trimming...but it seems its another myth!


----------



## nayr88 (24 Feb 2013)

Python git is made up of a substance that's plants produce after trimming to help heal....apparently...

Maybe it's similar to this in which case they say there's no worry to use it with shrimp

I thinks it's python got anys...

Such a useless post tbh ...oh well haha


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (24 Feb 2013)

Ady34 said:


> I have both in my nano....no problem. I have heard this before and it is supposed to be something to do with a substance they release into the water after trimming...but it seems its another myth!


Would like to trim some old leaves off my Anubias nana and Crytocoryne undulatus now a bit worried leave and you have an old decaying leaf ruining water quality cut and you could have a toxin coming from the plant!Be nice to hear some more from others and maybe our two great shrimp related sponsers could give us their views?Cheers mark


----------



## basil (24 Feb 2013)

Very much depends on how many plants you trim vs volume of water. I certainly wouldn't risk trimming dozens of plants in a 15l nano......


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (24 Feb 2013)

basil said:


> Very much depends on how many plants you trim vs volume of water. I certainly wouldn't risk trimming dozens of plants in a 15l nano......


Were talking about 5/6 leaves,is this safe to do at the same time?Plants are Anubias and Crytocoryne.Cheers mark


----------



## basil (24 Feb 2013)

You could try doing it in two sessions. Do half today, maybe followed by a water change to dilute anything that may come from the leaf?  Then the rest next weekend?


----------



## charlie (24 Feb 2013)

Never heard that before. Have kept amano shrimp for over 15 years in tanks with crypts (lots of them) but never anubias. I have never experiencd any problems when trimming or suffering the inevitable crypt melt . 5 to 6 leaves should be fine to trim. I would .


----------



## Mortis (10 Mar 2013)

Ive heard about the anubias rhizomes being slightly toxic when cut but this is the first Im hearing about crypts also being toxic


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Mar 2013)

Have anubias in all my shrimp tanks and never had any issues, read this in the past also but not sure how accurate this in!

You could always post a topic in their sub section and ask why they place that on their website.


----------



## roadmaster (11 Mar 2013)

Have liitle in the way of plant's other than crypt's,anubia, and cherry shrimp's are lowsy in number's, even with predation by communtiy fish.


----------



## sciencefiction (12 Mar 2013)

First time I hear about crypts. I've got cryptocoryne becketti and anubias in a low tech shrimp tank but I haven't trimmed the anubias yet. However, I've cut the crypt leaves many times and no one died.


----------

